# Anyone needing new burrs for Brasilia/Rossi RR55



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Spoke to Peter at Espresso Underground regarding the correct burrs for an RR55 OD rather than the generic ones as he can source parts from an Italian company called LF Spare Parts, the burrs can be had as either normal ones or titanium the part numbers are listed below:

1251094 GRINDING BURRS PAIR ROSSI LH

1251090 GR.BURRS ROSSI-BRASILIA(PAIR)TITANIUM LH

He doesn't order from LF all the time so if you want them urgently it costs £20 for the postage as that is what they charge, but if like me you are willing to wait until he makes an order from them then that cost comes down as he splits it amongst the number of orders he makes.

The normal burrs are £26 or so the titanium ones are £160+

Just for info purposes as well they are the burrs that fit the Brasilia/Rossi MAC 64 as well rather than the generic ones that fit the RR45 and RR55

Hope that helps anyone needing these and if you do please get in touch with Peter then maybe we can get them sooner rather than later.

Charlie


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Charlie will give him a call tomorrow you didn't happen to find out what the minimum order would be for him to go ahead, also whats the difference between these and the items he stocks

Robert


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well when you look at the original burrs vs the generic ones that the RR45 uses and will fit the RR55 the burr pattern is totally different the correct part has a much more pronounced curve to the burr-lines. I'm the type of person that likes to have parts in my stuff that are either standard oem or improved over oem , plus with these generic burrs installed, my original set were just too dull to keep using, I can't get even close to grind times that Chris was getting with his RR55 before he hypnotised Dave out of the Bosco and Mythos. Peter didn't mention any minimum amount, he would have been happy to order a single set for me today had I wanted to pay £20 postage lol, he said he usually orders when there is enough stuff needed from the supplier to spread the postage cost around a bit.

Charlie


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Just had a reply from Peter he made a mistake and can't get the oem ones just the copies


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

This is a popular grinder in Germany and Italy. Might be worth looking on some european websites for the original burrs


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> This is a popular grinder in Germany and Italy. Might be worth looking on some european websites for the original burrs


I spent an entire evening running google searches for all the various branded options for it and the only one that kept coming up was LFparts (they have various other European sites as well as Italy)who only deal with trade buyers and a place |in Dublin that will ship to the UK but want 40 Euros for the shipping, I even checked all the Australian sites I know because I have family over there to help minimise carriage charges) its available out there under the Boema brand still as well as the more usual brands we know and came up with nothing there too. The burrs that are available all over are the generic ones that the RR45 uses and will also fit the RR55. I would just rather have the ones meant for it than generic ones as the grind times I am getting from those seem way off the mark compared to ones that have been stated in various threads i.e. I am currently getting ~18g in 12 seconds, even allowing for the current burrs I installed to break in I can't see a reduction of over 50% in time taken.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Charlie, i am getting 16g of rave jampit in 8.2 seconds using the timer on the side, i have never manually timed it but assume that it would be the same.

Robert


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

so, are these Original Rossi RR55 burrs or 3rd party ones? judging by yours

http://www.bullonerosso.de/mahlscheibe-paar-links-o-64mm-brasilia-cc45-rr45-rr55-rr65.html


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

suppose that could just be a stock photo thou'


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Those look very much like the ones I bought already i.e. the generic ones. The ones that come in the RR55 are the same as used in the MAC64 grinder.

Rob, when you heard back from Peter were they still the ones from the MAC 64 ie. the part number I found above, or the ones he has on his website already?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Charlie he didn't say just that he had made a mistake and couldn't get them


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Im looking to get this grinder....little worried that original replacement burrs are hard to get hold of. Do you still get a nice fluffy grind pile with the 3rd party ones even with the poorer grind times?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh yeah the grind pile is still nice, just that I would prefer to have the correct part for the job rather than to quote CoffeeChap "will get the job done".

All is not lost if Peter can't get them as I found a firm in Dublin that sell them, I think that we will either get lucky and find someone with OEM or be resigned to buying 3rd party ones depending on what happens with Rossi being in administration.

Rob were you asking specifically for RR55 or the part numbers I posted?

The only trouble with the firm in Ireland is the 40 Euro shipping, I guess if it comes down to using them then maybe we need to look at a group buy?

I might try stripping it down again and re-installing the old burrs after filing the edges of a few dings on them and see what happens . Rob how are you using the grinder, I haven't got the room to use it with the hopper so I'm using a CoffeeChap style minihopper with probaly enough beans in for 4-5 coffees.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Charlie phoned him up and explained that i was calling after talking to you and he said that i was the 3rd or 4th after you to call him up, i asked for the Brasilia rr55 burrs that he could get from Italy that you were discussing with him, and he said send an e-mail in and he would take a note of it as he usually orded from them every month and with our orders it could go ahead, then got the cancelation email this evening when i got in

As for the hopper i am not using any at the moment waiting for my camera lens cover to arrive so i load up to the top of the adjustment ring every 2nd grind


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Charlie

I have had a few requests for the burrs and I think that is down to you, thank you; however I thought I had better double check with Italy to make sure they were as you said the genuine part.

The bad news is that Rossi are no longer, and no they are replacements.

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

I am cc'ing this email to the other customers in the hope that they don't hold it against me.

I have the replacements in stock so at least the grinder still has a life.

Regards Peter

Espresso Underground


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy Donkey sell burrs for Brasilia grinders too, but I daresay they are OEM. Emailed on Friday to ask but no reply so far.

If it comes down to a group buy I'm interested.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll speak to Peter again tomorrow, as the ones I was talking about with him are described as being for the MAC 64 not the RR55 or other RR variants, tbh even if those are non oem I would rather have the correct burr pattern than just the generic ones as the burrs are a totally different pattern I'll post a picture of the ones I removed later on so you can see the difference yourselves


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Was looking forward to getting this grinder in a few weeks. A bit of a gutter now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

good job the one i will sell has virtually brand new burrs on it


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

glevum said:


> Was looking forward to getting this grinder in a few weeks. A bit of a gutter now.


Pleased as punch with mine i wouldn't worry


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Im a bit lost here. Have Gino Rossi who make these grinders gone into administation as well. Was Brasilia thier main supplier. Why are their original burrs hard to find.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not quite sure as to why the original burrs cant be found i will do some digging i will probably be able to find a supplier in italy.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok had a hit on burrs, just to clarify matters The correct burrset for the RR550D is the same one as that for the MAC64 other RR55 variants use the same burrset as the RR45, because they all use the same burr carrier the RR45 ones will fit the RR55OD.

The RR45 ones look like this : http://www.gastronomie-ersatzteile-finder.de/product/galerie/372415501/519519741

The RR55OD/Mac64 ones look like this: http://www.gastronomie-ersatzteile-finder.de/product/galerie/372415846/519520081

Peter's supplier LF only have the RR55)D burr set listed as being for the Mac64.

You can also get them from here :http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/rossi-mahlscheibenpaar-links-372415846.html


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

An update on burrs via EspressoUnderground.

I spoke to Peter today about the RR55 OD burrs, the ones he can get from LFParts are not original Rossi burrs but they are high quality pattern parts of the correct type i.e. the ones to fit the RR55 OD and MAC64, he is going to be away for the next 2 weeks but if you do wish to order some please email him as he will be checking his emails and he will order them immediately on his return.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I have managed to find a source of burrs that have let me open a trade account with them, depending on the size of order they would work out to around £20 or so delivered to you, I'm not sure if these are genuine or aftermarket burrs(waiting on confirmation of this) but at least I have discovered a source.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Great work - I'm interested in a spare set to put by, although my machine has only ground c2600 shots so the current burrs are in fine condition.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

OK so the burrs are sourced from the company that made them for Brasilia so in fact are the oem part which is even better news at that price.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

OK so regarding the burrs I am willing to order for people but as I'm currently not working would need payment up front Carriage from them to me would take 2-3 days as they come from Germany and then whatever it takes to get them sent out to you. So if anyone is interested please let me know in this thread and we can organise it all.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

RobTi 1 set

Thanks for arranging this Charlie

Robert


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1 set for me too, thanks. Let me know payment details when ready.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok guys its going to be in about 4 weeks time, gives me the time to get the cost of my set put to 1 side, as living on 2 sets of sickness benefits sucks big time, as does missing my work at the summer music festivals while we're having this kind of summer


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Know how you feel, thanks for the update let me know when you are ready to go ahead and i will get the payment to you

Robert


----------

